
About half of Americans OK with DNA companies sharing data with law enforcement - hhs
https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2020/02/04/about-half-of-americans-are-ok-with-dna-testing-companies-sharing-user-data-with-law-enforcement/
======
actionowl
> according to a Pew Research Center survey of U.S. adults

I feel like these results might be a bit skewed because most of the the type
of people that would not be willing take a survey are also the type of people
who are not OK with DNA companies sharing their data.

------
verdverm
I wonder if facial recognition was similar numbers?

